# How has Argentina contributed to the world?



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

slav polish.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Beisbol


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

- Evita
- El Che
- Tango
- Carlos Gardel
- Maradona
- Jorge Luis Borges
- Maxima queen of the netherlands
- Pope francis
- Astor Piazzolla
- Argentine Dogo
- Fingerprint
- Ballpoint pen
- Vascular bypass
- Blood transfusion
- Barbed wire
- Pato (sport)
- Dulce de leche
-

This one is probably the best argentine invention:

Alfajores


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

um they did nothing.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

BringMe said:


> - Evita
> - El Che
> - Tango
> - Carlos Gardel
> ...


 :applause: :applause: :applause:

*But here's a picture of a better alfajor:
*









*And the one I like the most, chocolate and rosehip (but unfortunately they only make them in Patagonia  ):*










:drool:

*My country is the birthplace of many things we use in our daily life, like the bus transport systems (the concept of vehicles with pre-established stops you could use by paying a fare was invented by Buenos Aires' taxi drivers)and the first helicopter design that could fly. We also invented the white cane blind people use, and the traffic "light" for blind people.*


----------



## fanspy (Nov 12, 2013)

Messi

Las Malvinas


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Girls
Good car mechanics


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

Through sport:
Aimar
Messi
Riquelme
Kempes
Crespo
Batistuta
Fangio
Reutemann
Ginobili
La Bombanera
Autodromo Termas de Rio Hondo
Potrero de los Funes
Juan Martin del Potro
Guillermo Coria

Through food:
Argentine grill buffet :drool:
Dulce de Leche and Alfajores

I think that's it.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

good steak


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 2, 2012)

Guajiro1 said:


> :applause: :applause: :applause:
> 
> *But here's a picture of a better alfajor:
> *
> ...


Isnt alfajor originally an arab-andalusian food?

Anyways Argentina gave us tango, nice people, good soccer, great food, alot of agricultural exports, a reason to laugh at britian in football and much more


----------



## pave_12 (Mar 4, 2013)

not a lot of people in Argentina remember that we have Martha Argerich, who is a magnificent pianist.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

The most obvious for me is the never ending list of great football players.

Of course tango and great meat (dubious word ).


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Mafalda too


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

guajiro you are really nacionalist...


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^No, why? Because I want to know how much about my country do foreigners know? And how is showing the rest of the world the good things my country has done something nationalist? Give me one example of how I am nationalist. I'm always critic of Argentina, I even say that Argentina's invasion of the Malvinas was a complete mistake but I must also recognize the good side of my country and that's what I want to show you: that my country is not the unstable and agressive-prone to dictatorships hole many people think it is.



Virtuoso said:


> Isnt alfajor originally an arab-andalusian food?


It has it's origin in an arab-andalusian candy, but it's not the same.


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

Alfredo Di Stefano
Guillermo Vilas
Juan Fangio
Manu Ginobili

And of course Gabriela Sabatini :nuts:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

I was just kidding.xd...skybar = not serious.

by the way I said it because you did this thread too

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651655&highlight=


------------ 

my case I like Cordoba, the best womans in southamerica

that is the best contribution : womans.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Tango
steakhouses
soccer stars
Evita
The Pope


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

also the telenovelas and Cesar Pelli architect


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)




----------



## pave_12 (Mar 4, 2013)

BringMe said:


>


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

yupanqui, piazzolla, borges, messi, maradona, fontanarrosa, alfonsina storni, casero, cortazar, peron, olmedo and then a good bunch of anarchists and hot women


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Malbec. An average mixing grape in Bordeaux to a great grape.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

I faqin' worship his movies!


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

Huti said:


>


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Huti said:


> I faqin' worship his movies!


Viggo Mortensen was raised in Argentina 



Peregrin Tuk said:


> I was just kidding.xd...skybar = not serious.
> 
> by the way I said it because you did this thread too
> 
> ...


Understood 

Yeah, I told you I like to know peoples thoughts about my country  That began when I met an Irish man who was visiting Argentina for the first time and he said he was impressed with Buenos Aires because he said people in Europe had the idea that cities in South America were only small towns and villages (basically, he thought BA was going to look something like Juba, the capital of South Sudan :lol.

And yes, women here are really beautiful and the best of all is that ther's plenty of them! :lol: I remember some weeks ago I was walking down 9 de Julio Ave in downtown Buenos Aires, near the Obelisk, and I started to pay attention to how many hot chicks I could see. I suddenly realized I was completely surrounded by them :lol:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

An endless list of football players and some iconic football teams with crazy atmosphere in the stands. Great basketball national team in the 2000's also.

Emerging film industry, at least in European theaters. Really loved Carancho, Nueve reinas, El secreto de sus ojos... and plan to see some others like Elefante Blanco, Luna de Avellaneda, El Aura, and maybe something without Ricardo Darin if it's possible :nuts: (even if he rocks).

Some nice novelists, Julio Cortázar short stories are addictive, and you must admit Jorge Luis Borges genius even if I'm not a super fan of the way he writes. Should try Bioy Casares also.

Oh yeah, beef and dulce de leche.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

whitechoco said:


> Emerging film industry...


We're the fourth world exporters of audiovisual material


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

jartmo said:


> and then a good bunch of anarchists





















kay:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Argentinian wine is really good!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Is the TV show Rebelde from Argentina? :?


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Kappa21 said:


> Is the TV show Rebelde from Argentina? :?


Sadly (or luckily) I almost don't watch TV. 

You should ask to people more qualified than me.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

There's two versions

Rebelde way (the original concept) was created in Argentina and Rebelde (RBD) the one known around the world was made in Mexico based on the argentine version


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

In Israel, everything in Spanish is directed towards Argentinia...speaks Spanish..oo you speak Argentinian..... Its like Spain and the rest of the Spanish Speaking nations dont exist..its only Argentina.........


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Meat


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Kappa21 said:


> In Israel, everything in Spanish is directed towards Argentinia...speaks Spanish..oo you speak Argentinian..... Its like Spain and the rest of the Spanish Speaking nations dont exist..its only Argentina.........


Interesting, I didin't know that! Generally, the role of only Spanish-speaking country goes to Mexico :lol:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Malvinas

:troll:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Kappa21 said:


> In Israel, everything in Spanish is directed towards Argentinia...speaks Spanish..oo you speak Argentinian..... Its like Spain and the rest of the Spanish Speaking nations dont exist..its only Argentina.........


To tell the truth, Argentina is the "daughter" of Spain-Italy marriage...


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

Asado
Alfajor
Tango
Argentinas


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Guajiro1 said:


> Yeah, I told you I like to know peoples thoughts about my country  That began when I met an Irish man who was visiting Argentina for the first time and he said he was impressed with Buenos Aires *because he said people in Europe had the idea that cities in South America were only small towns and villages *(basically, he thought BA was going to look something like Juba, the capital of South Sudan :lol.


Oh boy :nuts:

I'm sure that's not the case in south Europe. At least in Portugal everybody has a romanticized vision of Buenos Aires. I'm also sure no Spanish or Italian would have the reaction that Irish had.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Guajiro1 said:


> Yeah, I told you I like to know peoples thoughts about my country * That began when I met an Irish man who was visiting Argentina for the first time and he said he was impressed with Buenos Aires because he said people in Europe had the idea that cities in South America were only small towns and villages *(basically, he thought BA was going to look something like Juba, the capital of South Sudan :lol.


I guess he hangs out exclusively with Americans.


----------



## ardamir (Jul 10, 2009)

Marbur66 said:


> I guess he hangs out exclusively with Americans.


So wouldnt that include Argentinians and Canadians? After all, we are all Americans in the new world right?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Yep, I guess he meant Unitedstatesians :lol:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

ardamir said:


> So wouldnt that include Argentinians and Canadians? After all, we are all Americans in the new world right?


I don't buy that. I am not a South American butthurt troll. :lol:

:wink2:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

I was thinking about it, and I know virtually nothing about Argentina. Never been there, met only 2 or 3 Argentines in my entire life (all of them outside Brazil), never consumed a cultural product from there, be movies or books. I'm thinking of going for a road trip to Patagonia next year. Let's see.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ I hope you enjoy it, although I'm sure you will kay:


----------



## Simba LK (Nov 12, 2013)

MESSI and Maradona


----------



## gta2.2 (Jan 13, 2008)

BringMe said:


> - Evita
> - El Che
> - Tango
> - Carlos Gardel
> ...


Eva Perón 
Polo - Deporte (el mejor polo del mundo)
Fangio - F1
Luciana Aimar - Hockey 
Leloir - Nobel
Saavedra Lamas - Nobel
Milstein - Nobel
Houssey - Nobel
Esquivel - Nobel
Messi - Fútbol
D'Stefano - Fútbol
Raúl Patera de Pesara - Helicóptero
Quirino Cristiani (italo-argentino) - Dibujos animados


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..Gato Barbieri, Astor Piazzolla, Carlos Gardel.......Jorge Mario Bergoglio, (Pope Francis)......Iguazu Falls......wine, grass feed beef.......Tango......Buenos Aires......theater, film, architecture, literature, sports......beautiful people and country side..:bow::uh:reach::applause::fiddle::shocked:kay:.....Let's Tango...:dance2::dance2:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> In Israel, everything in Spanish is directed towards Argentinia...speaks Spanish..oo you speak Argentinian..... Its like Spain and the rest of the Spanish Speaking nations dont exist..its only Argentina.........


I believe that maybe because Argentina has the largest Jewish community in the Spanish speaking world. Argentina has thr 6th or 7th overall Jewish community.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Alfajor, I used to have those after I left swimming lessons when I was a kid.


----------



## gabybsas (Nov 11, 2011)

Favaloro.
Sábato.
Borges.
Robert Art.
Juan Domingo Perón.
San martín.
Belgrano.
Adolfo Perez Esquivel.
Luciana Aymar.
Guillermo Vilas.
Gabriela Sabbattini.
De vicenzo.
Maradona.
Messi.
Kempes.
Fangio.
Ginobili.
Francisco.
River Plate-Boca juniors.


----------



## malbec (Jun 11, 2012)

mopc said:


> Alfajor, I used to have those after I left swimming lessons when I was a kid.


alpha-*****?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

No, alfajor. With a "j". 

In Brazil that joke means nothing, since we pronounce the "j" as in French (= /ʒ/)


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

The best defense in the world of rugby


----------



## Sghue (Apr 14, 2014)

Dictators???


----------



## malbec (Jun 11, 2012)

Some of them installed and supported by US of A, still trying the same method nowadays.


----------



## iaro (May 7, 2006)

the most sexy accent in Spanish. so so beautiful and the agertinian dialect makes survive the original spanish second-person" vos"


----------

